# Taming the Wild Circs At Last



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

I tried so many ways to store my circular needles but none were quite right for me. A few days ago I got this idea and thought I'd share it here. They're compact, easily transported if needed, out of the way, and best of all you can find exactly the set your want and you always know exactly which ones you have at a glance. 

You file them in a box. Simple as that. I used inexpensive envelopes left from some invitations. Fold back the flap so the pocket part is toward you. As you can see in my photo below, you note the size needle and cable length + the material and manufacturer at the top of the envelope. Fold a second envie so the pocket is on the outside. Tuck your circ into this one and put it into the main envelope. You may also want to make a note about anything you need to remember about the needle, such as price, where you got it, projects it made and any other notes to yourself. 

The envies fit perfectly into a plastic box I found at Dollar Tree. It even snaps closed. You can use any kind of box or mini-crate that will fit your envelope size. My box holds about 35 envies of needles and points. 

If you worry about cables being kinked - I haven't found that to be a problem - just treat them to a nice bath in some warm water for a few minutes. Or sit them in the sun for a while.

New thought as I write this: The same idea will work for storing your DPNs. I've never been very happy with the roll-type package that I use right now.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Great idea! As I collect more and more of them, they're kinda getting out of hand. This is a perfect solution - and cheap!


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

very clever idea


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't travel with my circs, but to keep them at HOME and easy to get whenever I want, I asked my LYS if I could have one of those strip displays that small items hang on. You know, on the edges of shelves? I labeled and then put my needles on them. I hang it in a convenient place, and it takes up virtually no room. And the needles stay straight. Best of all: FREE!


----------



## travelingal (Jul 31, 2012)

You're lucky to have so many! I bought an odd lot at a flea market once and now I have doubles. Wish I could swap them for sizes I don't have.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

I bought some from the ad that appears here, the $3.99 ones. Didn't have much hope, but I don't constantly knit anyway. Well, they are great! I bought 10" which are a little awkward at first, but I will go to any length to avoid seams. A little "draggy", so I rubbed with wax paper, and voila! Great for legwarmers and ending hats. The cheap price and free ship over $15 is what got me.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Great idea - thank you!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

JennaO said:


> I bought some from the ad that appears here, the $3.99 ones. Didn't have much hope, but I don't constantly knit anyway. Well, they are great! I bought 10" which are a little awkward at first, but I will go to any length to avoid seams. A little "draggy", so I rubbed with wax paper, and voila! Great for legwarmers and ending hats. The cheap price and free ship over $15 is what got me.


How are the cords? Stiff & curly or not? Did you get standard or hollow cords? Can anyone tell me the difference? For example, I have some Addi circs. Are those cords hollow or not?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Love your idea! Thanks!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

JennaO said:


> I bought some from the ad that appears here, the $3.99 ones. Didn't have much hope, but I don't constantly knit anyway. Well, they are great! I bought 10" which are a little awkward at first, but I will go to any length to avoid seams. A little "draggy", so I rubbed with wax paper, and voila! Great for legwarmers and ending hats. The cheap price and free ship over $15 is what got me.


I also bought a couple of these and really like them.


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

i did something similar - i bought zipper pockets for 3 ring binders @ Dollar Tree, put my needles in those, & put the pockets into a 3 ring binder. didn't write the sizes on the pockets, but they're in numerical order. also have other small tools (crochet hooks, needle gauge, etc.) in another pocket. wrote the order i have them in in the front of the binder w/a sharpie.
this one isn't mine, but here's an example of what i did: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/boringlibrarian/circular-needle-case


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I really like this idea.. I think those larger manila envelopes would be good also.. a nice 3 hole punch and they could be stored in the 3 ring binder.. I have 2 book cases that are not holding books just junk right now and my plan for the weekend (mine) is to get those in order.. I really need a place to store my magazines.. I can't see getting new magazines if I don't use the ones I have. and I can't use the ones I have unless they are organized and easy to access.. how cool would that book case look if I have my binders on the top shelf and my needles neatly stored there too... thanks for the great envelope idea.. I know us crafty people will take your idea and run with it...


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Great idea. Thank you.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

That is a good idea. After inheriting all my mother's circs, I invested in an expandable file. One slot for each size helps me find what I need quickly. It travels well, too.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree.... being a "compulsive organizer", I tried several ways to store my circulars and ended up with the EXACT method you have found to be the best! 
Great minds think alike!


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Wonderful idea! Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Keep mine in a case designed to hold CDs. They fit perfectly in the little sleeves and I write the needle size and other pertinent info on the sleeve and store in their little zippered case.


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

grammacat said:


> Keep mine in a case designed to hold CDs. They fit perfectly in the little sleeves and I write the needle size and other pertinent info on the sleeve and store in their little zippered case.


that's a great idea!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow, what great ideas everyone has. I am now anxious to store mine individually. I can size them and write on it and not have to keep trying to find the little numbers, or measure the ones without numbers. You ladies are so smart. All three of you hav e opened my eyes to being a time saver and organizer. I am afraid I have mine stored in a tub, then I have a smaller box for the crochet needles and the dpns in another small box. My circs are just hanging out with the straight needles. So my boxes are within the one box, but oh, how much less room that would take up and less time when preparing to do a new project.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent idea! Thank you!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

JennaO said:


> I bought some from the ad that appears here, the $3.99 ones. Didn't have much hope, but I don't constantly knit anyway. Well, they are great! I bought 10" which are a little awkward at first, but I will go to any length to avoid seams. A little "draggy", so I rubbed with wax paper, and voila! Great for legwarmers and ending hats. The cheap price and free ship over $15 is what got me.


OK...great pricing.. can you give me a link where to find these? new and don't know my way around here yet...LOL! thanks


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

I store mine in plastic lunch bags and then in a plastic container.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

msusanc - I got the hollow ones & they are quite flexible. But w a length of only 10" the cord is quite short. Anyhow, I'm happy with them. As I said draggy, but nothing waxed paper can't help.


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Great idea and thanks for the link.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Great idea Amy!!!!!

A lot of great ideas here ladies.

I will show/ post mine as soon as I get better organized...
I too am organized to a fault LOL...
Since surgery and recovery I have been bad..

Husband calls it organized Chaos LOL
Like he knows lol...I at least let him "think" he does hehe 



AmyKnits said:


> I agree.... being a "compulsive organizer", I tried several ways to store my circulars and ended up with the EXACT method you have found to be the best!
> Great minds think alike!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

JennaO said:


> msusanc - I got the hollow ones & they are quite flexible. But w a length of only 10" the cord is quite short. Anyhow, I'm happy with them. As I said draggy, but nothing waxed paper can't help.


Thanks!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I tried this idea on accident and it is great. Have used the CD holder but since I have all sizes they were poking out on top. I had a small coupon holder that has many slots and has the little tabs to put on them. Worked great!!! I then found the bigger one in JoAnns and it is even better. Both have the elastic to hold it closed. Easy, compact and have all sizes of circs from 1s to 17s, length 9" to 29" and they all fit.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

If you like to take your needles with you when travelling the dollar store sells CD cases PERfECT for holding any length circ and you can write the size and length with permanent marker on each sleeve. 6x6x1 case fits neatly into knitting bag for transport. Also for home the old Bulldog Clips clipped one on top of the other then hang on a hook on the wall. You then hang each needle through the loop made where they attach to each other. $$$ next to nothing.


----------



## Janafay (Mar 8, 2012)

Today I took the time to go thru my large plastic bag of circulars and separate them into categories. Whew! That took some time and I did an excel sheet on what I had in what sizes. I feel so pleased with myself, this is something that has been on my "to do" list for awhile now and seeing that you did yours gave me the energy to do mine. Thank You! Nothing like a little encouragement to get started on a long overdo project.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

travelingal said:


> You're lucky to have so many! I bought an odd lot at a flea market once and now I have doubles. Wish I could swap them for sizes I don't have.


Post that idea in the Classifieds section on KP. You never know but what someone else has the sizes you don't and wants some of your duplicates! For the cost of postage, you could each fill in holes in your collectons!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Grannybear said:


> Also for home the old Bulldog Clips clipped one on top of the other then hang on a hook on the wall. You then hang each needle through the loop made where they attach to each other. $$$ next to nothing.


OMG! I have a ton of those clips! Thanks so much for the idea!!!!


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> Great idea! As I collect more and more of them, they're kinda getting out of hand. This is a perfect solution - and cheap!


LLLOOOVVVVE this ideaa!!!!!!its gonna get done tomorrow after church as Iam a perfectionist and I need to get my new ones in a place of their own and this idea is it!!!!! 
Thank You so much !! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Are Bulldog Clips the same as potato chip bag clips?



Jessica-Jean said:


> Grannybear said:
> 
> 
> > Also for home the old Bulldog Clips clipped one on top of the other then hang on a hook on the wall. You then hang each needle through the loop made where they attach to each other. $$$ next to nothing.
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Only if these are what you use on _your_ potato chip bags.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Jessica: Yes, that is exactly what my husband uses on potato chip bags!

I'm going to try this for my knitting circs. as well - what a great idea. And, right now with back to school sales, it's a good time to buy them. He's even found them at the 99 cent store.

I just love when KPers share their wonderful ideas! Thanks all.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Only if these are what you use on _your_ potato chip bags.


----------

